# Vga to Hdmi Converter Box



## jonorton (Jun 22, 2010)

I am thinking of purchasing a converter box so i can use my tv as an external monitor. However my Laptop only has a VGA output: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Dell-Inspiron-1545-Notebook.24034.0.html, and the tv has various inputs: http://www.cheaptv.org.uk/acoustic-solutions-lcd32805hd-32-inch-lcd-television/ (none of which are VGA )

So i thought VGA to Hdmi would be the best, this converter box seemed ok: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Neet®-Converter-Supports-Computer-Lifetime/dp/B002C6NP5C

However looking into it more it seems there are different types of VGA ports and only some would be able to handle the VGA to Hdmi (something to do with 'DDC', i dont really know)

Basically i was wondering if anybody would be able to tell me if this setup would work and if not what other options i had, thanks in advace


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A VGA to component Video cable will be a lot less expensive.


----------



## jonorton (Jun 22, 2010)

ok i may try that, i already have a vga to vga cable, would a vga to component adapter be more appropriate?

Also what sort of quality can you get from component?

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the VGA to VGA doesn't seem to meet your requirements, so I'd say the other would be more appropriate.

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/component/vgatocomponent.htm

You should get pretty good quality from the connection as long as the input has good quality.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

One note from the page in JohnWill's link:



> *One note:* before you order any component-to-HD15 cable, be sure that your devices will support this connection. Almost all devices which use an HD15 connector will support an "RGBHV" type signal, but not all will also accept, or put out, a component video (Y/Pb/Pr) type signal. If you try to hook, say, a DVD player's component video output to an ordinary computer monitor using one of these cables, it just won't work--a cable can hook it up, but it can't convert one kind of video signal to another. If your device will support component video through the HD15, you're in business; if the manual doesn't say it will, it probably won't.


You would need some type of VGA -> Component video converter box if the laptop does not support component video out of the VGA port.


----------

